# Crate/Playpen Sharing thread?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

What size crates do you all use? Or if you set up a playpen area for your pup can you post pictures?

Every morning I have so many things to get done I don't have time to sit and hover over the boys while they eat-and Rocky will get into Tucker's food if you aren't on top of it. Tucker isn't a big eater. I have had it and have to figure out a way to stop it.

For now I think I will use a baby gate and feed one of them in the kitchen-but eventually I think I will feed them in their crates. Right now I have two plastic crates but I feel like they are so small. Rocky is 6.5lb and Tucker is 5.5. I'd like to get them larger wire crates eventually.

I was also wanting to see ideas for playpen set ups for when we are not home.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the IRIS pen that I extended with an extra section. Works well!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, I did have a toddler play yard set up upstairs for Leila when I was working. We put a tarp underneath in case her water spilled or she had an accident during the early days. For downstairs, we used her tent. She still loves her tent. But we took both with us the last time we went camping at the beach and haven't set them back up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use the Iris x pen for Hardy when they eat. He'll finish his and try to eat the others food too. The Malts are fed together, they eat very nicely no stealing from each other. Mine are not in an x pen when we're gone. They use the pee pads and haven!t gotten into anything for quite awhile. (Knock on wood)


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Kris eats in the kitchen, Spookie in the living room. She is very protective of hers, growls and barks to keep him away. It works, he's learned she WILL take his nose off if he tries for it. I don't leave it down. If it's not gone in 20 minutes, I pick it up, try later.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I also use an IRIS pen for Bella when I can't keep an eye on her. It contains her bed, her wee pad (with wee pad holder), food and water bowls and a few toys. She is quite content in there. I got the IRIS pen on amazon.com and there are extender panels that you can purchase to make it bigger and a mesh top that is also sold separately in case you have an escape artist. It is very portable and easy to pack up.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

babycake7 said:


> I also use an IRIS pen for Bella when I can't keep an eye on her. It contains her bed, her wee pad (with wee pad holder), food and water bowls and a few toys. She is quite content in there. I got the IRIS pen on amazon.com and there are extender panels that you can purchase to make it bigger and a mesh top that is also sold separately in case you have an escape artist. It is very portable and easy to pack up.


That escape artist is Miss Carley!!! I just posted about that and need help!!

Elizabeth Anne,
Carley barks her head off too and I have sat down in front of the pen to get her to pee....sometimes she does and sometimes she doesn't. I understand what you are going through. Do you live in Texas by any chance? We will need a playmate when Carley gets more shots. :flowers::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine have a wonderful crate called . . . the Kitchen! At home, they are gated into the kitchen and that's where they stay. 

I have the Pet Gear Octagon for when we are traveling. It's large enough for a bed and potty pad.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

HI EVERYONE!!!! Nobody probably remembers me because i havent been on in a very long time. When i did get on the forum, i only had one little puppy whos name is also Bella. Now i have another little baby named Bailey. Hes only 7 weeks old and will post a picture of both when they are clean. lol
I was wondering where yall purchased the Iris pen yall keep your babys in?


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the Iris xpen but this is the pen Oakley sleeps in and also stays in when I am gone. I don't trust him in the house alone because he is a chewer!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I separate everyone, i have 2 iris pens that i put Riley in one and Noelle in the other, Reese goes in a playpen that you can fold up, she is more comfortable in that then the iris pen and last but not least and don't laugh but Kelly and Chloe each go in a laundry basket. :rofl::rofl: I was trying to figure out how to separate everyone when they eat and there were 2 baskets from laundry and just stuck them in there...i have to say it works really well. My husband couldn't stop laughing when he saw me do this and Chloe even puts herself in her basket when it's meal time. :HistericalSmiley: I think i'm going to get more baskets so i can put up the pens and have more room. The baskets are easy to clean, easy to stack up when not in use so they don't up much room.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Well Bella, my 8 month old does fine out in the house while im gone. She mostly sits in her favorite place which is on top of the couch in front of our big window because it faces the street and she loves to watch the street. Now Bailey who is my new one is just a puppy so hes still pottying on the rugs and floor if i dont tell him to go tt. We have a doggy door and he will follow Bella outside when she goes. Problem is, whenever i put him in his crate with his tt grass, he wont go on it. Not sure if hes getting confused and hes trying to hold it until i get him out or what?? Its so confusing getting past this potty training stage.


----------

